# Anyone try the clear plastic front bras?



## Stoney (Jan 5, 2002)

After seeing how badly my 330i's front end was damaged by rock chips I was wondering if anyone has used the BMW clear protective covering for the front or simular products like stone guard or 3m. If so did you put it on yourself or have a shop do it and did you like the results. I just hate to think of my M3's front end getting all chipped due to the soft paint we have to live with.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Yes, yes, yes and yes. 

Yes, I have a car with the BMW clear bra on it. ANd yes I have a car with StonGard (custom full wrap install) on it.

Yes, I have installed it myself (BMW product) and yes, I have had a professional install it (StonGard).

The professionally installed one looks MUCH better. What a concept, pay someone to do a job and they actually do it better than you could. :dunno:

I put the BMW clear bra onour M Roadster. The hood is a ***** to put on well. It isn't that bad looking, only one big wrinkle I had to trim out. The big problem I drove it the next day in light rain and got mud under the edges in a couple of spots. So if you install it yourself, wait a day then smooth down the edges again and then drive it.

It does take time and patience to install.

On our M3 I had Mike Messer in Atlanta do the install. We picked it up at the Performance Center and then drive to Atlanta and Mike did the install overnight. He even provided transportation to/from the hotel. 

I can't decide for you whether it would be better to install it yourself or have it done professionally. The Z3s have a BIG hood piece which is not present on other kits, so it should be easier to install. I would do it again, and I am sure it would look better.


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

Stoney, my company Invisiguard installs 3M paint protection film kits in the SF bay area, we offer special pricing for forum members so get a hold of me if you have any questions, [email protected] 
Pinecone, your lucky to have had Mike install your M3, if anyone else is looking for the best installer in the south and are within distance of Atlanta contact [email protected] he'll take care of you


----------



## lonestar (Nov 20, 2002)

*Covering the Hood*

How far up the hood do the 3M products usually go? I have an X5 for winter driving that needs some help and I don't like the hassle of messing with a conventional bra. Beside, they are hard to get off, binding and uncomfortable. )


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Covering the Hood*



lonestar said:


> *How far up the hood do the 3M products usually go? I have an X5 for winter driving that needs some help and I don't like the hassle of messing with a conventional bra. Beside, they are hard to get off, binding and uncomfortable. ) *


It depends on who did the precut kit.

3M makes thes the stuff in up to 24" wide rolls. Thepiece for the Z3 hood is VERY wide since the hood has the shallow slope that exposes a lot of the hood to road junk.


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

exactly, on hoods that have a very shallow slope and expose more frontal impact area to road debris, a longer hood piece is used. On a car like a 3 series for example, the hood rises and quickly turns back flat, so a shorter piece that is less visually obtrusive can be used, look closely at this pic to see where the edge of the hood piece is


----------



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks for the Atlanta information. I will be contacting dynashield as soon as I return for the holidays.


----------



## ptung168 (Dec 2, 2002)

Does anyone know if this plastic covering will affect the M3 in anyway? Overheat? Ventilation Problems? Manufacturer Warranty?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

ptung168 said:


> *Does anyone know if this plastic covering will affect the M3 in anyway? Overheat? Ventilation Problems? Manufacturer Warranty? *


It only covers painted areas. It is only a little thicker than a heavy weight trash bag.

Some dealers might give you a hard time if you pulled it off and sme paint came with it, but since BMW sells a kit of the same material in their accessories catalog, that would be a reach.


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

Yes the film is absolutly safe on your piant. although meant to be a permanent install it can be removed at any time with no damage. And yes, BMW does sell the same kits over thier parts counter. If anyone is interested though I can get them to you cheaper.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

my dealer mentioned something today about Simoniz system 5 for the car I'm ordering.

They said that they would do window etching, teflon simonizing and headlight covers for $1000, although I think there's some room to negotiate.

I travel on the road alot, so a cover to attract and deal with rock chips is appealing.

Does BMW recommend such systems? Any advice y'all can give would be appreciated!


----------



## lonestar (Nov 20, 2002)

Most qualified journalists and experts say stay away from the paint sealants. The guarantees are only good if you do the specified maintenance and inspections. They make their money because most people tire of the ritual and don't do it, thus voiding the warranty. Mothers clay bar and Zymol will do the trick, keep you finish better and you don't have the up front investment. The clear bras are well spoken of in most forums I've read. Just go with name brand like 3m or comparable. Window etching may help with your insurance premiums, may not. 

PS My wife was born in NO, raised in Slidell. We miss the south, especially the people and the food, but the job is in NJ for now. Lows around zero much of last week. 48 balmy degrees today. Good luck!


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I went to school up North. March was very cold. Of course, we have our cold spells down here, but they are rare.

I was in shorts last weekend.

Thanks for the tips on the covering. I'm not sure what I'll end up doing. Luckily, I have a few months to decide.


----------



## RicN (Dec 23, 2002)

for anybody who installed these clear bras, have you ever waxed your car yet after these clear bras were put on? if yes, do you see a visible wax line formed along the edges where the bra ends, especially on dark cars?


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

We recommend using polymer waxs such as Zaino since they dry clear and do not leave a noticable build up around the edges of the film. Although a softened toothpic or tooth brush run along the edges works fine too.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I have been looking for 10 minutes and still cannot find where the seam is on the hood of the silver bmw in the pic. Maybe that's a good thing.:dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *I have been looking for 10 minutes and still cannot find where the seam is on the hood of the silver bmw in the pic. Maybe that's a good thing.:dunno: *


They do NOT reproduce well in pictures but are visible to the naked eye from about 4-6 feet away. Also, an improperly installed shield will have wrinkles and creases in the film trapping air in...If you do decide with the shield MAKE SURE you go to the installer first and see if you can see some samples of their work. The biggest difference will be WHO's installing it, not the brand you're buying.

Still cheaper than having your hood/fender/bumper repainted every other year. :thumbup:


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

heh, yeah its only really visible from straight down, heres a better pic on another M3 we did recently


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

This sounds like a good idea, but what about the bulletin regarding paint sealants/coatings and the effect they may have on the paint/finish of the car?

If I have a guard installed, I'm not going to want to do it myself and screw it up. Is there a list of authorized installers anywhere? Or should I contact bodyshops or tint places or where?


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

this isnt a sealant(wax), its a polyurethane film that does not harm the paint in any way. Sealants cannot offer protection from chips, scratches, or sandblasting from road debris regardless of what they claim. As a matter of fact, BMW sells our kits right over their parts counters in their options catalog nationwide. Where do you live? If your in the San Francisco bay area I can take care of you, let me know!
[email protected]
Jeremy


----------

